# [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix i

## Ernetas

This is quote from my dmesg:

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

What does that NVIDIA I2C Device error means? How could I fix it?

----------

## leTigreBleu

Hi!

Check with lsmod if there is an i2c module loaded by the nvidia module. Here is the output of lsmod on my computer:

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia               4541972  12 
> 
> via_agp                 7648  1 
> 
> agpgart                25264  2 nvidia,via_agp
> ...

 

----------

## Elric93

Bump.

Hate to post a me too post.  but I am having this issue as well. on a Lattitude D820.

and I have double checked my i2c modules

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi, 

same problem here:

```
**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

```

Here's my lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 35288  6

l2cap                  22016  3 rfcomm

sony_acpi               5196  0

nvidia               4549268  12

hci_usb                16284  5

ipw3945               190948  1

```

There's no i2c modules! And I have never had that module. Maybe it was built in, before I upgraded my kernel up to 2.6.20-r6.

----------

## madhusker

Bump

----------

## dsd

nobody can do anything about this bug except nvidia

the joys of closed source drivers...

if you stop using the nvidia module, this error and any side effects it causes will go away

----------

## Ernetas

 *dsd wrote:*   

> nobody can do anything about this bug except nvidia
> 
> the joys of closed source drivers...
> 
> if you stop using the nvidia module, this error and any side effects it causes will go away

 

I don't have to use it, I just have to have it (: .

----------

